# URGENT: Drivers Authorization QLD



## jaysnow (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi all! I have been offered a job in Cairns which starts in 3 weeks and part of the requirements for the role is to acquire a Drivers Authorization in order to be able to drive the company tour buses. However, in order to do that you are supposed to have held a Queensland drivers license for at least 2 years and to pass a medical. Now, I have been told by the person who's giving me the job that he's had people from overseas before/recently who have been able to get the DA without meeting that requirement, which makes a lot of sense given that there are so many travelers out here driving buses as part of their working holiday. I'm currently on a Bridging Visa A and have been driving in Australia for 2 years on my UK license but am at a loss over how I'm supposed to do this. 

It's a dream job so if anyone knows anything about how to get around this I'd very much appreciate your help!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

I suggest call them

13 23 80 | Enquiries about registration and licensing

+61 7 3405 0985 | For callers from outside of Australia.
Operates Monday to Friday from 8.30am to 5pm,

 Queensland Department of Transport and Main Roads


----------



## jaysnow (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi thanks, I inquired today when I was applying for my Australian license which is my I'm asking on the forum.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

If you have been told that you must fit the Criteria to get it, and there is no other way, then I assume any other way must be breaking the rules ?

All bus drivers must be subject to rules, especially medical, for the safety of passengers.


----------

